# Toro 7214 38050 carb adj question



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

During the summer, I did a carb rebuild, due to excessive surging in the engine.

Adjustments were done when the temp was about 75 degrees.

Yesterday, after the storm, I tried using the blower, however it would stall after just a few min. Worse after it warmed up. It would immediately restart, no problem, run a few min and then stall again.

Question : does a colder temp cause the engine/carb to run richer or leaner?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

that's a good question.

The air is more dense at low temperature. 

Therefore with higher density air, you'll have a lean condition if it's tuned for 75 degree air temps. (_I think I have that right_! ). Humidity is also very low in the winter.

Try to get the engine at operating temperatures before retuning...which could take awhile in these temps. Be sure to tune both the idle & Main jets.

Guys who have been rejetting their repowered "summer engines" can provide more insight here!


----------



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks classiccat ! That makes sense. Interestingly, a Google search didn't reveal much.

It's just so darn cold out right now, I wanted to ask here before I started playing with it.


----------

